# Critical Skill visa rejected



## RYA (Jul 31, 2015)

My critical skill visa rejected because qualifications are not outlined with regard to specific field outlined in government gazette.

I have submitted "Certificate of Confirmation of Skills and Post Qualification Experience 
in respect of South African Critical Skills Requirements" from IITPSA.

kindly help.

regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

RYA said:


> My critical skill visa rejected because qualifications are not outlined with regard to specific field outlined in government gazette.
> 
> I have submitted "Certificate of Confirmation of Skills and Post Qualification Experience
> in respect of South African Critical Skills Requirements" from IITPSA.
> ...



Hi RYA, 

Where did you submit your application?
When was it rejected?
What specific category did you apply under and what qualifications do you have? 
Did you obtain a SAQA certificate?


----------

